# Versatile 276 pto operation



## jcmmurray (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi. I was wondering if anyone knew how to get from 540rpm to 1000 rpm on the pto in a 1988 versatile 276. Tried to find a spliter lever, nothing I can see. im assuming they all had the option. The only info I can find on this tractor is on tractor data which is only specs. There seems to be very little operation and maintenance info out there for this thing. My manual is on order and should be here in a week. I used to think I was mechanicaly enclined bit this tractor is new to me and a bit complicated.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I could be wrong here, but what I remember about those tractors the PTO was either/or. The gearing in the drop box determined the 540 or 1000 rpm output. I don't think you have both.


----------



## mark3885 (May 2, 2011)

I have both the 540 and 1000 rpm on mine . First you need to identify if you have both rpm ranges available. On he dual rpm you have to remove the pto stub shaft ( 4 bolts). Under the stub shaft you'll see 2 bolt patterns on 2 different plates , if you turn the pto shaft the 2 plates will turn , outer ring is for 1000 ,inner is for 540. I'l post pictures when i can get them.


----------

